# "Late" July CSUSA Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Jul 14, 2014)

Back so soon?! 

You Bet!


 Welcome to the July CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety as numerous, albeit minor, changes have been made since the previous CSUSA group buy.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by Tuesday July 22. I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Friday July 19 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
*• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday July 20 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday July 21  (Midnight – CST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Tuesday July 22. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.)* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please limit this to 1 or 2 item numbers. *

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _July Group Buy_ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: *
*YourRealFirstName_YourRealLastName_CSUSA_July.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 



 Key changes:
  Artisan *Classic* razors and stands included -- not bullets.

Classic razors will reach the maximum 20% discount.

*As of now, the razor stands (item 1050910002) are at a 10-15% discount, if a total of 10 more classic razor stands are ordered then the max discount is guaranteed.* I will let you know if that happens.

  Added mesh stylus component sets in all 3 finishes to Excel.

  Added and fixed some tubes.

  Canadians, please update your shipping cost to $33.95.

  Chrome razor stands are out of stock and scheduled for July 23. This shouldn't be an issue, so they will be in the buy (Item 1050910002).


  ***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
*YourRealFirstName_YourRealLastName_CSUSA_July.xls*


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 15, 2014)

I will be in for at least 10


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits... Thanks for doing this... PM on the way.  Jeff


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in for 10.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10. Thank you for adding the mesh stylus'

Dave


----------



## TonyL (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in for at least 10 kits. Thank you for organizing!


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 15, 2014)

I’m in for at least 10 as well.


----------



## BSea (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## cal91666 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like in please.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 15, 2014)

*Excel Update #1*

Added jr gent bushing/bit set item and updated a changed price on stylus tube.


----------



## knowltoh (Jul 15, 2014)

I would be in for 10


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 15, 2014)

If you want to be in, please send the corresponding PM.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in for 10, PM sent


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in if possible.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone... the buy is full for now.

I will post if there are spots that open up.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 15, 2014)

*Excel Update #2*

Small change... the razor stand that had the interest was item    1050890002 


I'm not entirely sure what the total interest in razors is, so all those discounts are subject to change!

Please use the new Excel attached!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 16, 2014)

Just want to throw it out there I added some folks to the buy and it's definitely full. If anyone drops out I will post.

Also, just a reminder that you have until the weekend to get your excels in. It's a little longer than normal but I guess that just gives you time to "shop" lol.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 17, 2014)

A reminder... you don't need to pay just yet. I will send out a PM to everyone with payment instructions.

Thank you.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 18, 2014)

If you didn't get the "welcome" email to send me your spreadsheet then please send me a pm!

Otherwise, I plan on asking for payment on Sunday after I finalize the discounts on the odd-n-end items. 

Thanks.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Bobby:

Please forgive for adding more to your plate, but did you ever receive my ss. I sent it to you the same day that you included the additional items. I would be happy to send again.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 20, 2014)

I have all the excel's now. 

I will be double checking the razor discounts so there's no suprises.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 20, 2014)

*Few updates:*

Added this item

* Artisan Seam Ripper Necklace Chrome Part # 1050390002*

If anyone is interested the discount is 10% right now at 5 units.


Also at 10% is the badger brush:

* Artisan Premium Badger Shaving Brush Kit Chrome Part # 1050900002*


The item: 
* Artisan Classic Razor & Shaving Brush Stand Kit Chrome Part # 1050890002*
is currently at 15% off and 5 units from the max 20% discount. 


If you wanted to add these then please email or PM me the item number you want to add and the quantity or simply send me a new excel sheet.

Please message me any additions before *1 PM EST. *Payment instructions will go out shortly afterwards.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Booby. I am good as originally submitted.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 21, 2014)

Payment info has been sent. I'm waiting to hear back from CSUSA to finalize the order.


----------



## Monty (Jul 21, 2014)

Payment sent


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 21, 2014)

Payment sent early today.


----------



## knowltoh (Jul 21, 2014)

payment sent


----------



## TonyL (Jul 21, 2014)

Payment sent. Thank you!


----------



## BSea (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine too.


----------



## propencity (Jul 22, 2014)

Payment sent.  Thank you!


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jul 22, 2014)

Payment sent. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

Order has been placed... will ship today and looks like everything is in stock!


----------



## TonyL (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't thank you enough.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

NP...

well hopefully no problems 

The order was shipped today.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

The package is scheduled for Friday delivery and I am *probably *going to be tied up on the weekend so I would expect to get them out on Monday -- Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## BSea (Jul 23, 2014)

That sounds great!  Thanks.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 23, 2014)

Whatever you can do is fine with me. Thank you.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 28, 2014)

I was able to get the packages mailed out today. You should have gotten an email -- I did the email notification when i paid for the labels. 

You should be able to check your shipment online. Also, almost all the *labels printed "signature required" on the label.* It didn't seem to offer me the choice whether to put this on or not, so just a heads up!


----------



## TonyL (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you...above and beyond the call .


----------



## Monty (Jul 29, 2014)

I know Bobby said he mailed the packages yesterday, but he must have hand delivered mine as it arrived on my front porch today around 3PM.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 30, 2014)

Monty said:


> I know Bobby said he mailed the packages yesterday, but he must have hand delivered mine as it arrived on my front porch today around 3PM.


Sometimes even I impress myself! 

That was _fast_!


----------



## cal91666 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bobby, mine arrived today and all is correct, not that there was ever any doubt.  Thank you very much for your time and efforts.


----------



## BSea (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday. Every perfect.  Thanks again for doing this. How many of these have you done?  I know it's at least the 2nd.  That's above & beyond.


----------



## Quality Pen (Aug 5, 2014)

If anyone did NOT receive their package yet please send me a PM or Email. I just got back into town yesterday and will start working on the refunds shortly.


----------

